# What's your obsession?



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

So that we don't take over the pub, we thought this was an interesting question. 

What do you collect or have a strange compulsion to buy loads of?


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

Had to think about this lol but really it should have been easy, i have an insane amount of lip glosses i got into this weird habit of buying them off ebay,some have been used but others still sit in my make up case unused i like them because some are glittery and some are flavoured hehe, silly girl at heart lol.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

You should try Lush's Honey Trap lip balm. It's amazing


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> You should try Lush's Honey Trap lip balm. It's amazing



ooooh god no dont get me started on lush lol i would buy it all if i could afford it lol, i look on there website loads must of missed the lip glosses.

just seen it lol


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

I've got a bunch of 10% off vouchers if you want some a bit cheaper?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2010)

Books. I've almost cured myself of buying everything I find even remotely interesting, but still have to buy now and then. The most extravagant book-buying jaunt was ?2,000 worth in one go. Not quite as bad as it sounds - it was a bookshop in Folkestone that was closing down and offering all their stock at 10% of cover price. I spent ?200.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow! That's impressive, Northe!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've got a bunch of 10% off vouchers if you want some a bit cheaper?



lol ive already ordered the bubblegum one and the honey one


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL! I was going to say I could bring them down to the meet for you!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> LOL! I was going to say I could bring them down to the meet for you!



am i being mad but the bubblegum one contains sugar on the ingredients list, first time i have thought about that the diabetic in me is surfacing will i be ok with that?


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

That's not actually a gloss though, hon. it's a scrub for making your lips soft. It smells JUST like bubblegum. You're not eating it though, so I think it would be ok.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> That's not actually a gloss though, hon. it's a scrub for making your lips soft. It smells JUST like bubblegum. You're not eating it though, so I think it would be ok.



LOL im mad aint i, got  images of me sitting with a spoon eating my way through the pot.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd pay to see that!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'd pay to see that!



you might just ill bring it along in April


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahaha! I'll use my glitter bar!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't resist buying bath stuff, bubble bath, oils, soaps, shampoos. I love Lush too. Then there's my yarns and threads for crochet and needlework, and all the gadgets that go with that and jewellery making. I have a huge collection of lace bobbins too, over a hundred and all different from all over the world.


----------



## am64 (Mar 23, 2010)

if i see a nice fish in a charity shop or car boots then im a gona....


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi peeps ...

I collect Buddha's .... I have quite a growing collection at the moment ... 

But the biggest obsession I have is with cleaning and tidiness .... It drives poor Nathan mad ... having said that it drives me mad too ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## am64 (Mar 23, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Hi peeps ...
> 
> I collect Buddha's .... I have quite a growing collection at the moment ...
> 
> ...



want to come and live here ??? heheee


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 23, 2010)

am64 said:


> want to come and live here ??? heheee




Hehehe ... I could do with a change of scenery .... its far to rainy up here ... lol ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## shiv (Mar 23, 2010)

mine is stationary!! i LOVE buying new notebooks...pens...folders...ahahaha. srsly i can spend ages in WHSmiths or the stationary aisle at the supermarket.


----------



## aymes (Mar 23, 2010)

Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!

All colours, styles, heights etc, the more unusual the better. I have 60+ pairs! Actually it's a while since I counted so it may be over 70 now.....

Had a great day yesterday, my friend asked me to go shopping to help her find her wedding shoes, she ended up getting a very expensive designer pair, I almost got as much of a thrill as if I'd bought them myself!!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 23, 2010)

aymes said:


> Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All colours, styles, heights etc, the more unusual the better. I have 60+ pairs! Actually it's a while since I counted so it may be over 70 now.....
> 
> Had a great day yesterday, my friend asked me to go shopping to help her find her wedding shoes, she ended up getting a very expensive designer pair, I almost got as much of a thrill as if I'd bought them myself!!



I hate shoes! I'd go barefoot all the time if I could. I currently own two pairs of smart shoes, one pair of trainers, a pair of dress boots and my walking boots.


----------



## aymes (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, I hate wearing shoes inside! Although I love making my shoes the central thing of an outfit for a special occasion, the shoes come well before the clothes! I love looking at them, I gave a shelf in my room to display my favourites!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 23, 2010)

lipbalm! I have like 30 of them floating around in my pockets, bag, desk, dressing table, bedside drawer... the problem is they go out of date before I can use them all up  but then thats an excuse to buy more!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

Lauren said:


> lipbalm! I have like 30 of them floating around in my pockets, bag, desk, dressing table, bedside drawer... the problem is they go out of date before I can use them all up  but then thats an excuse to buy more!



yayyy someone else mind you im more a gloss gal


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 24, 2010)

when in a pub I do often find myself buying far too much beer, and packets of nuts!?? What's that all about??

Also have a lot of the Oor Wullie/Broons annuals/gumpf (<--- what a great word!).


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 24, 2010)

Books, I read ALOT!

Shoes. Never bothered counting but I have a few.   Aymes I am so glad someone else seems as obsessed as me with them!  these are 3 of my fave pairs - http://www.dpchallenge.com/image.php?IMAGE_ID=769900

The last one is going to seem very odd to most of you as its virtual not real - World of warcraft ingame pets. I have spent actual money on getting a couple of them


----------



## runner (Mar 24, 2010)

Books.  Swap quite a few books with daughter - we both like Neil Gaiman. Love the smell of new books.

Lush - Potion lotion, Karma cream, Smaragadine.

I keep buying knitting and crochet patterns and wool....

Dare I say it - Christmas - books about traditions, christmas stories, DVDs, films (and they are definately some of the worst!) Tat!

Oh, and er, my family have this stange idea I like chickens - miniature ones of all shapes and descriptions keep appearing...


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 24, 2010)

In a word? Beer.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 24, 2010)

Handbags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (especially radley's)

& Shoes

I just can't get enough - I drive hubby mad and he says why more and i say

'I need them'


----------



## aymes (Mar 24, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> Books, I read ALOT!
> 
> Shoes. Never bothered counting but I have a few.   Aymes I am so glad someone else seems as obsessed as me with them!  these are 3 of my fave pairs - http://www.dpchallenge.com/image.php?IMAGE_ID=769900
> 
> The last one is going to seem very odd to most of you as its virtual not real - World of warcraft ingame pets. I have spent actual money on getting a couple of them



Great shoes, I especially like the ones with the cherries on the front!


----------



## Corrine (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm with Tom and Rossi - only my downfall is wine.  Or the glasses to put it in - nice large crystal ones.  or kitchen knives - really sharp ones.  Or anything for the kitchen really!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Hi peeps ...
> 
> I collect Buddha's .... I have quite a growing collection at the moment ...
> 
> ...



I have quite a collection of Buddhas too, and Russian Dolls and clowns and pens. Almost cured of book obsession, lots went to the charity shop in last major clear out. Even if a pen has someone elses name on it it's mine. I do throw away the ones that don't work anymore, so does that count?


----------



## RWJ (Mar 25, 2010)

I have numerous pairs of reading glasses (cheapo type) as I'm always forgetting them. I have two pairs at work, pair in my laptop bag, travel wash bag (I travel quite a lot), pairs in my three main coats I wear,  pairs in my car and the wifes car, bedroom, living room and bathroom. Not sure if this counts as an obsession or not?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2010)

RWJ said:


> I have numerous pairs of reading glasses (cheapo type) as I'm always forgetting them. I have two pairs at work, pair in my laptop bag, travel wash bag (I travel quite a lot), pairs in my three main coats I wear,  pairs in my car and the wifes car, bedroom, living room and bathroom. Not sure if this counts as an obsession or not?



Reading glasses are essentials, and many people obsess about things we need. I get cross with my hubby as he keeps taking his glasses off and forgetting where he has put them...


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Beer and wine! My collection is quite small as I have drunk most of it! Hic!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah yes, books. I forgot books. I'm deeply obsessed. It almost killed me to part with so many of them when I moved home. However, I can start collecting them again now and I kept the best ones.


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hehehe .. I've just been reminded by Nathan of another obsession ... Candles and air fresheners ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehe .. I've just been reminded by Nathan of another obsession ... Candles and air fresheners ...



Hey, we teenage lads don't pong too badly. Unless you put sixty of us in the same building for twelve hours a day!


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 25, 2010)

Coffee mugs.


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 25, 2010)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehe .. I've just been reminded by Nathan of another obsession ... Candles and air fresheners ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I hope you don't do what I think you do with naked flames and aerosol cans... 

My other half loves candles. I think we've got more than they've got at the local church!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 25, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I hope you don't do what I think you do with naked flames and aerosol cans...
> 
> My other half loves candles. I think we've got more than they've got at the local church!



Who do you think she is, McGyver?


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 27, 2010)

aymes said:


> Shoes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All colours, styles, heights etc, the more unusual the better. I have 60+ pairs! Actually it's a while since I counted so it may be over 70 now.....
> 
> Had a great day yesterday, my friend asked me to go shopping to help her find her wedding shoes, she ended up getting a very expensive designer pair, I almost got as much of a thrill as if I'd bought them myself!!



For a bloke I'm a bit of a weirdo  I have more pairs of shoes than my wife and more jackets! I also have a bit of an OCD thing about cleanliness. 
I admit it I'm a freak! Aaaaggghhhh!


----------

